# My analogy for intelligence



## Sven Bjorg (Sep 29, 2014)

I had been lying atop my bed in a state of lucid thought, pondering my intelligence until I began drifting to sleep; only on my drifting to sleep, my pupils dilated, blurring everything I saw and, at which point, I concluded my blurred vision to be an analogy for intelligence. As my focusing on a particular something, and my 'unfocusing' on this created two definite limits, namely, focused and unfocused, and within which an incremental range of different focuses exist. Each one is different, so as to be either more focused, or less focused, and I believe that these differing increments are able to describe differing intelligence. Of those increments which are more focused, they enable my seeing of stimuli as crystalline, and this focused state represents an intelligence which too is crystalline, and people who have this intelligence are able to see stimuli more clearly, which in real terms, means that they are able to perceive that which others cannot, namely, an ingenious solution to a difficult equation, or a creative dimension to their painting.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

"You're traveling through another dimension, a dimension not only of sight and sound but of mind. A journey into a wondrous land whose boundaries are that of imagination. That's the signpost up ahead - your next stop, the Twilight Zone!"


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

I wouldn't call it intelligence... but whatever you call it doesn't matter. 

As I see it, intelligence for one level of perception may be elementary for the next level, and so on. The higher you go, the more trivial the idea of intelligence becomes. The ability to do all that is available to your consciousness, and the ability to communicate your perception and to draw down what may not be readily perceptible at your present level, and the ability to "create" in multiple ways so as to manifest information unintelligible to your current level of perception, and thus to serve the evolution of the universe.... would approximate what may be called intelligence. 

The human idea of intelligence is too limited and loaded with baggage. In the end, it doesn't matter what you call it or what your "idea" may be. Firmly held ideas give form to delusions which become realities which become concrete in practical life which then further limit and obscure perception.


----------

